# Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch



## Salziges Silber (8. Juni 2015)

vor einigen jahren habe ich mir ein video auf einer fischundfang dvd angesehen,  u.a. ging es um geziehltes  plattfischenangeln mit sehr kleinen gummiködern, kennt einer von euch diesen bericht? 
das thema interessiert mich sehr, vllt hat auch der ein oder andere schon erfahrungen mit dieser art des plattfischangeln gemacht, über tipp`s und trick`s würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi geziehlt auf Plattfisch*

Da sind wir schon zwei  .


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi geziehlt auf Plattfisch*

Und drei...

Mfg Platfisch


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi geziehlt auf Plattfisch*

Es gibt diese Methode aber die Platten beißen nicht auf den Gummifisch.

 Schleppmontage mit Twister und kurz nach dem 
 Twister ca. 3 -4 cm einen Haken mit Wurm, Garnele. (keine Perlen, etc.)

 Sorry ich kann es nicht besser erklären aber es ist eine Alternative wie nur mit dem Buttlöffel zu angeln.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi geziehlt auf Plattfisch*

Servus,
 vor Langeland habe ich das in Tiefen bis 6 Meter schon praktiziert.
 Je nach Drift bis 20g - Kopf und kleine Twister bis 5cm, bevorzugt rot und motoroil.
 Ging recht gut auf Flunder bis 46cm.
 Naturköder ist aber besser.

 Gruß Oldi


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

@ murmeli1965

habt ihr nebenbei noch mit watwürmen geangelt oder es ausschließlich auf gummi gesetzt?
bei unserem letzten bootsansitz auf die platten konnte wir reichlich von den schmackhaften fischen einsammeln (alles auf wurm) ich hab es natürlich auch mit einem kleine gummiköder probiert, konnte aber keinen biss verzeichnen, interesse war von den plattfischen vorhanden. so gut, das sich bei zwei`n  der haken in die flossen bohrte, 
aber das ist nicht das was ich möchte, sondern geziehlt mit gummi die flundern, klieschen und vllt auch mal scholle/steinbutt, im fischmaul zu haken


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Moin

Lege mal die Gummis in Heringsöl oder Wattwurm etc.ein und lass sie paar tage darin ziehen.

Ist schon lange her (90er) da hat nen Kumpel mit so komischen gekauften Heringsölgummis vor Aero dicke Schollen gefangen,obwohl mehrere leute mit gummis fischten hat nur er Platten gefangen der rest nur Dorsche.

K.a ob es daran lag/liegt aber probieren würd ich es mal.

#h


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @ murmeli1965
> 
> habt ihr nebenbei noch mit watwürmen geangelt oder es ausschließlich auf gummi gesetzt?
> bei unserem letzten bootsansitz auf die platten konnte wir reichlich von den schmackhaften fischen einsammeln (alles auf wurm) ich hab es natürlich auch mit einem kleine gummiköder probiert, konnte aber keinen biss verzeichnen, interesse war von den plattfischen vorhanden. so gut, das sich bei zwei`n der haken in die flossen bohrte,
> aber das ist nicht das was ich möchte, sondern geziehlt mit gummi die flundern, klieschen und vllt auch mal scholle/steinbutt, im fischmaul zu haken



Nun verstehe ich deine Frage nicht mehr #q
 Du fängst mit Wurm, hast Erfolg und fragst nach einer Fangmethode die auf Plattfische nicht üblich ist mit dem Risiko Schneider zu bleiben.
 Die gehakten Platten an der Flosse war wohl eher ein Zufallsprodukt wie es auch beim Pilken auf Dorsch etc. vorkommt.
 Viel Spaß beim weiteren ausprobieren mit Gummis :q


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

@gründler
das ist mal ein tipp, heringsoel. vllt die gummi`s perforieren damit die flüssigkeit länger anhaftet

@SFVNOR
was schlägst du denn dauernd mit dem kopf gegen die wand 
hintergrund meiner frage sind die watwürmer...teuer und ständig alle wenn man sie braucht, gummifische hätte ich ständig und in ausreichender zahl an bord, davon abgesehen macht die aktive angelei auf die platten sicher einen morts spass


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @gründler
> das ist mal ein tipp, heringsoel. vllt die gummi`s perforieren damit die flüssigkeit länger anhaftet
> 
> @SFVNOR
> ...



 Nun ja, das Angeln mit einem Buttlöffel kann man wohl kaum auf passiv reduzieren, oder ? Die Methode mit dem Twister/ Haken am System konnte ich nicht genau beschreiben aber es ist fängig und erfordert auch aktives angeln. Stumpfes schleifen über den Meeresgrund bringt nichts. 
 Ein guter Tip, nutze einfach mal Ringler. Die sind fängig und halten wesentlich länger am Haken. 
 Zum Schluß, ein Tip den ich erhalten habe sind Garnelen mit Schale. 
 Das werde ich ab dem 20Jun15 auf Langeland probieren. 

 Noch einmal, Dir viel Spaß und Petri Heil,

 Stefan


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Ich möchte hier mal einhaken, warum ich gern Platten mit Gummi fangen würde...ich bin fast reiner KuKö Angler, zum Teil bezieht die Angelei ihren Reiz auch daraus, Fische mit Nachbildungen ihrer Nahrung zu überzeugen.

Dazu kommt das ganz praktische Problem der Köderbeschaffung...KuKös sind immer da, haltbar und lagerfähig...sprich, wenn mir Sonntag Mittag einfällt, dass ich JETZT angeln will, brauch ich nicht lange nach Wattis in der Tiefkühltruhe suchen oder telefonieren, ob irgendein Laden welche da hat und aufmacht...


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Ich hab selber mangels Küste vor der Tür noch nicht auf Platte gefischt. Allerdings kamen mir bei dem Titel die ProfiBlinker DVDs in den Sinn. Auf einer DVD wurden mit Twistern und Attractoren vom Ufer aus in Norwegen Platte gefangen. Meist Flundern aber auch kleine Heilbutts....


Mir als Spinnfischer würde sich da auch sofort die Frage stellen, ob mit so Geschichten wie Texas Rig oder Carolina-Rig und den dazu passenden geflavourten Barschködern (Creatures, Würmer usw.) nicht auch ein paar Platte überlisten lassen würden....


Bei stationären Ansitz mit Wattwurm schlucken die Platten die Köder meist sofort. Untermaßige werden oft verangelt..... so hört man es aus allen Ecken.


----------



## Baum1309 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Hi,

auch wenn ich kein KuKö-Experte bin, kann ich zumindest von der einen oder anderen Erfahrung berichten:

1. letzte Jahr im Herbst konnte ich beobachten, wie ein Herr auf eine Dropshot-Gummi Montage 2 Platten von ordentlicher Größe verhaften konnte. Als Köder wurden kleine Gummi`s wie zum Barschangeln verwendet. Allerdings fand der Fang in einem Hafenendbecken in Hamburg statt und eigentlich wollte der Herr auf Barsch angeln.

2. ich konnte 2014 an der Nordsee in Dänemark einen Steinbutt auf einen Gummisandaal fangen. Die gibt es auch in kleinen Größe und funktioniert bestimmt auch auf Flunder und Co. Darf nur nicht zu schnell geführt werden. Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Deswegen sag ich ja.... ein entsprechend schweres C-Rig oder T-Rig und dann irgendwas aus der Abteilung Japan / USA Gummis mit Flavour etc.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Im aktuellen scale-magazin ist ein Artikel über das gezielte Fliegenfischen auf Steinbutt: 

http://scale-magazine.com/current/index.html#/80


----------



## MS aus G (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus LL berichten! Aber warum soll das nicht auch in D funktionieren!?! Da ich in LL immer sehr flach in tiefen ab 3m angele sind die Köder natürlich etwas kleiner. Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht, von meinem Favoriten!!! Auf den Haken noch ein Stück Seeringelwurm, und fertig ist es!!! Meine Hauptbeute sind allerdings Dorsche, aber der ein und andere Plattfisch nimmt das Gummi auch sehr gerne!!! Was auffällt ist, das es meist größere Platte sind, die auf den Köder gehen. Dazu ist noch zu sagen, das ich erst Anfang November nach LL fahre, und die Dorsche dann auch sehr flach stehen. Gezielt auf Plattfisch angele ich nicht, aber es funktioniert!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch - Oder wie man sich den Fischfang unnötig schwer machen kann. So jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Was heisst unnötig schwer machen? Fakt ist, dass es möglich ist.... und ein nicht zu unterschätzender Punkt ist die Tatsache, dass man weniger Platte verangelt....


Vor gefühlt 20Jahren dachte man auch der Zander sei nur schwer und nur mit Köderfisch zu überlisten... bis dann die Ära der Twister und Gummifische anfing....


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch - Oder wie man sich den Fischfang unnötig schwer machen kann. So jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.



Sehe ich nicht so , ich bin auch eher der Aktive Spinnfischer und Spinnfischen auf Platte wiso nicht ? ,ich habe es letztes Jahr kurz versucht im Cuxhavener Hafenbecken ,mit Dropshoot und auch mit Texas Rig ,leider ohne Erfolg , ich werde es aber sicher mal wieder versuchen ,vieleicht hatte ich nur die falschen Gummis


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Wo hätte ich es geschrieben, dass es nicht gehen sollte?

Natürlich kann man mit Kunstködern Plattfisch fangen. Aber nimmt man mal den Heilbutt davon aus, geht es mit Naturködern deutlich einfacher und erfolgreicher.

@ Fr33:

Hast du schon mal Plattfischen beim fressen zugesehen, oder selbst schon mal welche gefangen? Bei entsprechend kleinen Gummis hauen sie sich die genau so gierig rein, wie Wattis, Reker, oder die sonst üblichen Naturköder. Nimm bei Naturködern einfach größere Haken, drück den Widerhaken etwas an und du hast auch kaum mehr einen Fisch verangelt. Oder nimm gleich Kreishaken!


----------



## rippi (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus LL berichten! Aber warum soll das nicht auch in D funktionieren!?!.......
> Gruß Mario



Weil der Bestand an Plattfischen an den Langelandschen Küsten bzw. allg. im Fynske Øhav legendär gut ist? Und besser als sonst wo in D egal ob Größe oder Anzahl.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



rippi schrieb:


> Weil der Bestand an Plattfischen an den Langelandschen Küsten bzw. allg. im Fynske Øhav legendär gut ist? Und besser als sonst wo in D egal ob Größe oder Anzahl.


 

 Hat das eine Auswirkung aufs Fressverhalten?


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hat das eine Auswirkung aufs Fressverhalten?



 ja, es "streiten"  sich mehr um's Futter
 und nein, die mögliche Trefferquote ist höher
 Gruß A.|wavey:


----------



## rippi (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hat das eine Auswirkung aufs Fressverhalten?



Ja bei Plattfischen gibt es verdammt großen Futterneid, manchmal kommend deswegen auch Fische die nicht am Haken hängen mit an die Oberflächen, wenn man vom Boot aus angelt bis 7m Tiefe. Vielleicht auch noch aus noch tieferen Tiefen.


----------



## magnus12 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Hab mich da lange mit beschäftigt, Fell- bzw. Fliegenbindematerial und Forellen Streamer wie Woolly Bugger wirken meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser als steifes Plastik. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht schreiben da ich sonst einen wg. Schleichwerbung geplättet kriege...

Wenn es doch Kunststoff sein soll dann am besten Berkley Gulp Alive und zwar möglichst klein, dünn und beweglich. Z. B. die dreizöllligen swimming mullets., hier an einem Wattwurm-Jig der mit seiner "Bodenarbeit" zusätzlich lockt:  
http://up.picr.de/15737851di.jpg
Als das Schwänzchen abgerissen war haben die Bisse schlagartig aufgehört obwohl der duftende Körper noch am Haken steckte. Deshalb  bloss keine dicken Klumpen von künstlichen "Wattwürmern" usw. 

Der kleinste Sandaal bzw. Sandwurm von Gulp Alive soll auch an der aktiv geschleppten Grundblei-Montage funktionieren. Da aber nur 1-2 kurze Attacken zu erwarten sind fischen Systeme aus zwei kleinen Haken im Teichforellenformat deutlich besser als ein grosser Haken wie man ihn vom Würmeraufziehen kennt.


----------



## Benche (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Interessantes Thema , da ich meist wetterabhängig kurzentschlossen raus fahren muss habe ich nicht immer die Zeit noch Wattwürmer zu besorgen und da ich schon oft Plattfische am Pilker hatte , denke ich das das gut funktionieren muss. Schließlich beissen Plattfische eher auf Vorfächer die schön bunt sind und auf nen blanken Haken mit Wattwurm eher nicht.
Diese Erfahrung hab ich am letzten Wochenende gerade gehabt.


----------



## ZackDieBohne (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*

Interessantes Thema!

Gestern war ich mit dem Kayak auf Butt unterwegs.
Nachdem mir nach 7 Stunden Fischen die Seeringler und Garnelen ausgegangen sind, habe ich in meiner Kiste noch eine Tüte Gulp Wattwurmer entdeckt, Farbe schwarz/lila. Die habe ich ein wenig eingekürzt und auf den 2/0er Haken gesteckt. In der nächsten Stunde habe ich damit noch 4 Platten und einen Horni gefangen, auf Buttlöffel wohlgemerkt. Die Platten waren übrigens die größten des Tages und alle vorn gehakt#6

Ich habe die das erste Mal gefischt und war echt überrascht, das werde ich bei nächsten Ausflug nochmal testen. Eine Rute Natur, eine mit Gulp oder kleinen Getringer. Ich denke  es ist wichtig ist das sie Aroma haben und nach einer Zeit nachgeimpft werden.

Viele Grüße von der Küste

Timo


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit Gummi gezielt auf Plattfisch*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema!
> 
> Gestern war ich mit dem Kayak auf Butt unterwegs.
> Nachdem mir nach 7 Stunden Fischen die Seeringler und Garnelen ausgegangen sind, habe ich in meiner Kiste noch eine Tüte Gulp Wattwurmer entdeckt, Farbe schwarz/lila. Die habe ich ein wenig eingekürzt und auf den 2/0er Haken gesteckt. In der nächsten Stunde habe ich damit noch 4 Platten und einen Horni gefangen, auf Buttlöffel wohlgemerkt. Die Platten waren übrigens die größten des Tages und alle vorn gehakt#6
> ...


Die aus der blauen oder der grünen Tüte?


----------

